
Tensor calculus book with YouTube videos - naveen99
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1461478669
======
naveen99
I had given up on trying to understand relativity, quantum mechanics, and math
notation behind machine learning because of tensor notation. Pavel has given
me new hope in self study.
[https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlXfTHzgMRULkodlIEqfgTS...](https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlXfTHzgMRULkodlIEqfgTS-H1AY_bNtq)

